# Mail / Virus / "winmail.dat" en pce jte



## jphg (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour

depuis hier soir, je reçois d'une amie un mail sans contenu mais avec toujours le même objet et avec toujours la même pièce jointe (un winmail.dat que je me garderai bien d'ouvrir).

J'ai appliqué une règle qui envoie ce genre de truc directos dans la poubelle des indésirables.

Mais voilà : cela va-t-il durer longtemps ? le problème est chez moi ou chez ma correspondante ?
Ce bazar me rappelle un virus qui passait par les carnets d'adresse... pas cool.

Quel est votre avis ?

Merci.


----------



## Flexo (28 Septembre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> depuis hier soir, je reçois d'une amie un mail sans contenu mais avec toujours le même objet et avec toujours la même pièce jointe (un winmail.dat que je me garderai bien d'ouvrir).
> 
> ...


Je pense que ton amie est sous Outlook et qu'elle t'envoie des messages formatés en Rich Text Format (RTF) qui inclus les infos de mise en forme dans un fichier winmail.dat qui n'est pas lisible par tous les clients mail.

Je te conseille de demander à ton amie de t'envoyer un mail en format plain text pour voir, je pense que tu constateras alors que le fichier winmail.dat auras disparu...

PS: les mails en RTF, "c'est Mal" (tm)


----------



## Inor (28 Septembre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> depuis hier soir, je reçois d'une amie un mail sans contenu mais avec toujours le même objet et avec toujours la même pièce jointe (un winmail.dat que je me garderai bien d'ouvrir).
> 
> ...



Bonjour.

Je peux me tromper.Mais cet envoi provient d'un indésirable qui s'est emparé de l'adresse e-mail de ta correspondante ( qui ne doit, bien sur,  pas être au courant !).   
Cela m'est déjà arrivé.   
Il faut le signalé au FAI de ta correspondante. Cela est parfois efficace.


----------



## jphg (28 Septembre 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je peux me tromper.Mais cet envoi provient d'un indésirable qui s'est emparé de l'adresse e-mail de ta correspondante ( qui ne doit, bien sur,  pas être au courant !).
> Cela m'est déjà arrivé.
> Il faut le signalé au FAI de ta correspondante. Cela est parfois efficace.




je regarde les en-tetes du mail et je vois que c'est envoyé par Microsoft Entourage ("User-Agent: Microsoft-Entourage/11.1.0.040913")
et j'ai l'impression que c le seveur de sa boîte qui s'occupe tout seul à m'envoyer et me renvoyer ce même mail vide...

y a ça aussi "X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft Exchange V6.0.6249.0"

en fait, je sui spas le correspondant initial du mail, mais le serveur me met en copie.

j'adore parce que l'objet du mail c'est "Totale maitrise", ptdr !!


----------



## Inor (28 Septembre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> je regarde les en-tetes du mail et je vois que c'est envoyé par Microsoft Entourage ("User-Agent: Microsoft-Entourage/11.1.0.040913")
> et j'ai l'impression que c le seveur de sa boîte qui s'occupe tout seul à m'envoyer et me renvoyer ce même mail vide...
> 
> y a ça aussi "X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft Exchange V6.0.6249.0"
> ...




Cela va, peut-être, pouvoit s'arranger.  
Si ton amie peut en parler au Webmaster de sa boite ?


----------



## suzannef (22 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

je relance ce post assez ancien car il correspond au problème que je rencontre depuis cet été.
Mon outlook 2007 sous vista envoie des mails vides avec un fichier winmail.dat à des gens aléatoires de mon carnet d'adresse perso, et avec des "objets" qui sont des intitulés de mails perso également....

J'ai scanné moults fois mon ordi a la recherche de virus, j'ai même scanné depuis un autre ordi non vérolé, mais n'ai rien trouvé ....

Est ce que vous savez comment je peux m'en sortir ?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide!!

suzanneF


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2008)

Les virus Windows, c'est pas forcément notre spécialité ici...Je dirais qu'il faut commencer par mettre à jour ton anti-virus pour lui permettre de détecter ce qui ressemble tout de même fortement à un Virus.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

bonjour
tu sais où tu es?
un forum mac , pas windows. 
( même si on est beaucoup à connaitre et utiliser)

on va t'aider quand même 
mais n'oublie pas que tu auras beaucoup plus de lecteurs sur des forums *PC


*
je te conseille de voir ca dans la section windows de ce forum

( ou un des milliers de forums  windows)


----------



## suzannef (22 Août 2008)

oui je sais bien, j'en suis désolée, mais c'est le seul endroit ou j'ai pu trouver un pb similaire au mien, alors je cherche de l'aide ou je peux....
Si vous ne savez pas c'est pas grave, mais s'il y a une chance que je trouve quelqu'un qui ait la solution, je tente le coup !

Mon antivirus est à jour, mon antispyware aussi, et comme je l'ai dit, on a scanné tout l'ordi via un antivirus d'un autre ordi "sain"....

merci si vous pouvez m'aider.

suzanneF


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2008)

et tu es bien sûr que les mails partent de TON ordi?


----------



## suzannef (22 Août 2008)

je ne les envoie pas "volontairement" mais je suis l'expéditeur, et les messages se retrouvent dans mes éléments envoyés....

Il s'agit d'une connexion IMAP sur outlook 2007 d'une adresse gmail.

Lorsque j'utilise mon ordi, j'envoie des mails via gmail sans pb, mais si j'ouvre outlook il commence à envoyer ces mails....


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

suzannef a dit:


> je ne les envoie pas "volontairement" mais je suis l'expéditeur, et les messages se retrouvent dans mes éléments envoyés....
> 
> Il s'agit d'une connexion IMAP sur outlook 2007 d'une adresse gmail.
> 
> Lorsque j'utilise mon ordi, j'envoie des mails via gmail sans pb, mais si j'ouvre outlook il commence à envoyer ces mails....



comme tu as de l'imap
ce qu'il y a sur outlook est le reflet de ce qu'il y a sur gmail en ligne 
et inversement ce qu'il y a chez gmail est le reflet de ce qui est fait via outlook

ca sent le virus sur ton PC
qui je le rappelle n'est pas notre champ d'activité

ou compte gmail piraté ( ca arrive)


----------



## suzannef (22 Août 2008)

Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille c'est que les mails "vérolés" ne sont envoyés que via Outlook lorsque le logiciel est ouvert, et jamais via gmail ...

Merci quand même d'avoir pris un instant.

SuzanneF


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

raison de plus pour aller chez des specialistes PC windows plutôt qu'ici

car tu sais , ici , sur mac , les virus on en a pas.
outre la stabilité des OS , c'est un des atouts par rapport   à windows


----------

